# Can RAM's of different manufacturers run toghether?



## justme101 (May 2, 2011)

I have a 2GB 800MHz "ZION" RAM installed on my mobo...now i want to put in another 2GB...but i cant seem to find ZION anywhere....so i want to know that can i put in a 2GB 800MHz RAM of any other manufacturer or can doing so cause any problems???
I have a Intel DG41RQ motherboard.


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2011)

Well, two RAMs are always preferred of the same company, but different one's will also work, if their technology is same. First of all they should have same DDR. Like if one is DDR 2 then other should also be DDR 2. 
Also, frequency should be same. I think, even different frequency RAM can run, albeit should not be preferred.


----------



## justme101 (May 3, 2011)

OK....so i have the options of Corsair and Hynix .... what  do u suggest???


----------



## coolgame (May 3, 2011)

i too have too ddr2 rams of different companies.no problems with them


----------



## sunny4691 (May 3, 2011)

justme101 said:


> OK....so i have the options of Corsair and Hynix .... what  do u suggest???


Go for corsair's, hynix is also good. And try to get a 800mhz or higher than it, as rams of two different frequencies will run on the lowest frequency of the ram.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

justme101 said:


> I have a 2GB 800MHz "ZION" RAM installed on my mobo...now i want to put in another 2GB...but i cant seem to find ZION anywhere....so i want to know that can i put in a 2GB 800MHz RAM of any other manufacturer or can doing so cause any problems???
> I have a Intel DG41RQ motherboard.



u have DDR2 RAMs...
yes u can use DDR2 RAM of other brand but do ensure that the frequency & latency timings are same


----------



## justme101 (May 3, 2011)

ok the frequency is the same (800 MHz)......how do i know the latency???


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

justme101 said:


> ok the frequency is the same (800 MHz)......how do i know the latency???



use cpu-z or speccy to know latency timings


----------



## justme101 (May 3, 2011)

i used cpu-z...it showed :

CAS# Latency (CL) = 5.0 Clocks

now how do i know the latency of the RAM which i'll be buying...?? I believe there would the description label on it with the details??
and what if the latency doesn't match???


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2011)

^^ Maybe by Googeling the RAM model.  Can't say what would happen if latency don't match. So wait for others to respond.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

@ *OP* - Ram Latency can be very easily found - just carefully look at the ram label / Model No / serial No.. on the ram or it's package and there you will something find like C5 or Cl5 written - that's the generic latency of that module.

BTW, as far as I know transcend and corsair value series DDR2 rams comes with CL5


----------



## justme101 (May 5, 2011)

OK so C5 or Cl5 mean it has a latency of "5"...alright then i'll go for corsair..it has Cl5 written on it...   and has a tested latency of 5-5-5-18 (info on official website)..!! Thanx everyone..!!!!cheers!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

we are pleased to help always


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

@ *justme101* - keep us updated with all the infos like price and your experience after istalling the new ram module.


----------

